# Show your TOYS!



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

OK...time to show not only your rides, but your other stuff too!

My 91 SE-R w 16,985 original miles
More can be seen at 
My http://www.jbl.com/car/featured/installs/sentra.asp 










My 03 Super Charged Nissan Frontier
More can be seen at 
http://www.pbase.com/cleanmaxx_brian/03_frontier 










My garage









A very small portion of my RC's...









If some of the pictures don't load or you want to see the rest...
CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn i want your garage !!!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*faints at the sight of the garage*


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i want the r/c cars...........

gonna pm ya about the rest cause i dun wanna steal the thread....

click the link in my sig for my fave toys...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HOLY CRAP, I SO WANT THAT GARAGE TOO. You're more organized than me, ur garage looks like you're about to shoot a car parts add on The Home Shopping Network. All the bottles lined up. hehe

BTW, what the hell is ur car plugged into and what's that all about?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice car and i love that garage...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

RC cars galore...


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i want to see...need to fix your pics...all i see if your car (nice BTW)


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Pearsont74,
Click here and tell me if you can see my pictures...

Thank you everybody 

I find I am in the garage more than I am in my house


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

MR CLean, that is one of the hottest SE-R's I've ever laid eyes on...my favorite part is the trunk...looks like a cicuit board or the inside of a computer...the amps look like microchips...sooo cool


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Here's a few of mine:








Mitsubishi 55" 16:9 HDTV monitor 
Sony STR-DA555ES Dolby dig/DTS receiver 
Carver 110 wpc 5-channel amplifier 
Definitive Technology BP2002TL L/R powered towers 
(each has built in 12" sub w/ dedicated 250W sub amp) 
Definitive Technology C/L/R 2500 powered center channel 
(has built in 8" sub w/ dedicated 150W sub amp) 
Definitive Technology BPX surround speakers (not visible)
Sony DVP-NC655P 5 disc progressive scan DVD changer 
Sony SLV-N50 4-head hi-fi VCR (main playback/recording) 
Sharp 4-head hi-fi VCR (playback in dubbing situations) 
Philips dual well CD-recorder 
Sony 5 disc CD changer 
Motorola HDTV/Digital cable box 
Monster Cable and AR interconnects w/ all speakers tied together w/ 12 gauge speaker wire. 
And for entertainment purposes: Sony PS2 & Microsoft Xbox 

This addiction runs neck in neck with my car addiction. You know, you never realize just how deep you are in your hobby until you do a final tally. Sometimes it's best not to do the math. But at least it makes me happy & I guess I could spend the money on much worse things.  









Y'all know the daily driver. In this pic, it's been re-tinted and I put my 17's back on for the time being until I get tires for my 16's. A few other mods are in the works.









The '03 Altima V6. A wonderful, reliable, comfortable work in progress. Not much will be done to this car. Just a few other minor things. Wish I had that garage from the 1st post.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

MrClean (or anybody who knows) where did you get the LED 3rd brake light?!


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Centurion, I made mine.


Wickedsr20, VERY NICE!!! Good combo of gear!!!

My Home theater is getting dated I am planning a full re-do soon with all HK gear and a DLP projector...but for now...

Yamaha DSPA-1
Matching tuner and 5 disc cd
Sony 53 XBR rear projection
Harman Kardon DVD25
Monster Cable HTS5000 Line conditioner (nice!)
Mitsubishi S-Vhs AND regular Hi Fi 
Pioneer Laser disc
Sony digital cable
Polk RT2000p powered tower with dual 8"s and 250 watt amps
Polk 4 mid bass and 2 tweeter center channel(forgot model number)
Polk FX500 bi pole rear
Infinity HPS 1000, 15" sub with two 15" passive radaitors and a 1000 watt amp
Clark tactile transducers in the floor
Harman Kardon TC1000 and Solid touch screen remotes
IR controlled lighting
Monster cables

Sorry no pics but I could take if you really want to see


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

geez, what the hell do you do for a living?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....workin on building my home setup piece by piece.....nothing too crazy like above...

Denon AVR-683 reciever
Sony CDP-CX355 300 disk changer
Sony dual tape deck (dont know the model #)
2 Cerwin-Vega E-715's for floor speakers (tad of noise)
2 Cerwin-Vega E-705 bookshelf speaks
Cerwin-Vega E-75c center chan speak
Acoustic-Research 10 band EQ
Sony MiniDisk recorder (never used it, was supposed to buy a md car player, never did)
everything is done in Monster cable, including links to my main computer, and my music server.
for a tv, nothing special, some Sanyo 27" is all i know

kinda stopped workin on it, really no need to go anymore for me. i've already busted a pane in my rooms window so im happy.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

wow...I love that garage...I finally saw. I wish mine was that nice and clean
hmmm...as far as my toys...my car and my house...nothing specail though but I enjoy it and it gets my by
I stopped investing in high end elelctronics...my family is more important than those


----------

